# Prokofiev's 'The Land Before Time'



## techniquest

Actually it's by James Horner, but anyone who has seen the film and /or listened to the soundtrack - and who has some knowledge of the music of Prokofiev - will know what I mean. With direct quotes from 'Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the Russian Revolution' and 'Peter and the Wolf', as well as the whole thing being lushly scored and written in best Prokofiev style (apart from the Diana Ross song), this really should be a must for any Prokofiev fan out there 
James Horner seems to rather like Prokofiev; his score to the Schwarzeneggar movie 'Red Heat' also has direct quotes from the 20th Anniversary cantata, and more Prokofiev-style material turns up in his score for 'Willow'.

This is the end credits music (though the pictures are different) - even if you don't know the film, it's beautiful music to listen to.


----------



## BurningDesire

He also quoted from the first of Debussy's Nocturnes for orchestra in that score. I'm not a fan of Horner X3

most of his best material is when he's quoting other much better composers.


----------



## Rat

@techniquest I know that this is an old thread, but I've find it searching on the net about WTF I realized just after listening for the first time three days ago the movement ''victory'' of the cantata for the 20th anniversary of the october revolution. Maybe I'm right, maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think that that was any quoting... but a plagiarism. Isn't it? Even more, I've loved since a child and still love the film ''The land before time'', it's very emotive indeed, a magnificent piece of animation. Disney and later others told us how friends animation and ''classical'' music can be... but why? Why to lie? Why to do not say in the credits of the film that the music was composed by Prokofiev? Why this James Horner says that music is HIS. WHY? Dirty in my opion... and unfair. Very unfair... part of the charm of that film is thanks to the genius of Prokofiev... why didn't they did like Disney in the ''Sleeping Beauty'' ... argh what do you think music lovers? This is my first post, I couldn't avoid to discharge my rage upon here because, well, this case is nuts, totally nuts.


----------



## Alfacharger

techniquest said:


> Actually it's by James Horner, but anyone who has seen the film and /or listened to the soundtrack - and who has some knowledge of the music of Prokofiev - will know what I mean. With direct quotes from 'Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the Russian Revolution' and 'Peter and the Wolf', as well as the whole thing being lushly scored and written in best Prokofiev style (apart from the Diana Ross song), this really should be a must for any Prokofiev fan out there
> James Horner seems to rather like Prokofiev; his score to the Schwarzeneggar movie 'Red Heat' also has direct quotes from the 20th Anniversary cantata, and more Prokofiev-style material turns up in his score for 'Willow'.
> 
> This is the end credits music (though the pictures are different) - even if you don't know the film, it's beautiful music to listen to.


Horner was also fond of Benjamin Briiten.






Alex Rosss opinion of the Troy score.









Das Lied von der Brad


Over the weekend I saw the new Wolfgang Petersen picture, Troy. (I always liked that old Spy magazine piece in which someone went round to movie theaters asking for tickets to “the Ivan Reitman picture” and “the film by Chris...



www.therestisnoise.com


----------

